# Plz help in identifying a suspension part!



## Domino90 (Sep 15, 2020)

what is the name of the part that is slightly rusted behind the sway bar link? It is only present on the driver side, not on the passenger side. my hunch is that it is attached to some sort of sensor. can anyone help me? the rod is bent on mine and I wonder if I can straigten it myself or it is a critical part of the suspension that need OEM treament. thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I assume you are not in the UK & it's a left hand drive.
It's the Xenon headlight level sensor. Front & rear suspension arms & arm should be bent.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Hoggy is correct


----------



## Domino90 (Sep 15, 2020)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome Hoggy is correct


thanks!


----------



## Domino90 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I assume you are not in the UK & it's a left hand drive.
> It's the Xenon headlight level sensor. Front & rear suspension arms & arm should be bent.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, thanks for the information. I was banging my head on small graphics to figure this one out. you saved me. (and you are right to assume that I'm not in the UK (I'm in Canada).

I'm a new TT owner, so I am just trying to figure everything out.

regarding the "bent" topic, I understand that all suspension pieces are at different angles; however that small rod is bent, and as far as I can see from my new google research, it should be straight. I'll leave it as is for now.

I do have another issue with the dashboard, so I post a separate topic?

thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sensor linkage arm








Right hand side is a home made replacement









Hoggy.


----------



## Domino90 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Sensor linkage arm
> View attachment 1
> 
> Right hand side is a home made replacement
> ...


thanks Hoggy. mystery resolved. thanks.


----------

